# 20,000 miles on tires ... really!!!



## thelettuceman

2011 Ford F250 Super Duty with Power Stroke sitting over the front wheels..... bought new 2 years ago .... Stock General tires ..... 15,000 miles on odometer ..... I am estimating at 20,000 I will need new tires .... these have been rotated every 5,000 miles. Keep 70 psi in them, 80 psi is max tire pressure. I drive like an old lady. Definitely do not dog the truck.

Is this normal wear?

I want to buy something with more aggressive tread to fit on stock wheel. Not looking for monster or stomper tires. Not looking to lift the truck.

Anyone care to chime in with some advice. Thanx in advance / Rick


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

I've seen tires do this before, especially tires that came stock on the trucks I've bought new.


Q for you is .... what is the wear pattern ? Is it even all the way across the tire, inside of the tire worn? outside of the tire worn? both inside and outside worn ? Middle worn ?


If the tires are worn evenly, then it's just the tire, and not the truck wearing them out. Diesel trucks add around 300-400 lbs over the front wheels comparatively to a gasser. Tires wear faster because of the added weight. OEM tires SUCK and that's because they're designed to.

My wife's toyota SUV had tires that lasted 25k on them. I switched to michelins, and now she averages 75k or more. Yeah, I paid more, but less problems and better traction.


----------



## maelawncare

I have a set of Michelins that have a 70,000 mile warranty on them. 23,000 and their to the wear bars. Tires just do not wear like they used to.


----------



## fatheadon1

Stock tires suck its that simple. i swap to bfg at or goodyear duratracks


----------



## thelettuceman

Dogplow Dodge;1486727 said:


> I've seen tires do this before, especially tires that came stock on the trucks I've bought new.
> 
> Q for you is .... what is the wear pattern ? Is it even all the way across the tire, inside of the tire worn? outside of the tire worn? both inside and outside worn ? Middle worn ?
> 
> If the tires are worn evenly, then it's just the tire, and not the truck wearing them out. Diesel trucks add around 300-400 lbs over the front wheels comparatively to a gasser. Tires wear faster because of the added weight. OEM tires SUCK and that's because they're designed to.
> 
> My wife's toyota SUV had tires that lasted 25k on them. I switched to michelins, and now she averages 75k or more. Yeah, I paid more, but less problems and better traction.


After reading your comments I do not feel like I have done anything wrong. Normal tread wear across all tires. I agree, OEM tires SUCK and that's because they're designed to.


----------



## salopez

lettuce check out mastercraft tires. I hade their most aggressive tire on my duramax and pulled 50k miles on them mostly towing with a d load range. i just put a new all terrain on in an e load range and hope to get the same life. 

call butler tire in frederick, 901-633-1343 ask for donnie. tell them steve over at sal's told you to call.


----------



## Holland

My GMC had a brand new set of goodyear silent armors on it when i bought it. I got a whopping 12k out of them. Running a cheaper set now and have gotten around 30k out of them with a bit to go before winter. Just how it goes sometimes.


----------



## Chrisxl64

salopez;1486765 said:


> lettuce check out mastercraft tires. I hade their most aggressive tire on my duramax and pulled 50k miles on them mostly towing with a d load range. i just put a new all terrain on in an e load range and hope to get the same life.
> 
> call butler tire in frederick, 901-633-1343 ask for donnie. tell them steve over at sal's told you to call.


I'll second this,,,,Mastercraft puts out a hell of a tire, at an affordable price, I've pretty much switched my mindset completely to Mastercraft AT2's in E range.


----------



## oldbluehairhemi

what size mastercrafts ya'll runnin?


----------



## Chrisxl64

265/75/16 e


----------



## oldbluehairhemi

i have 265/70/17 E mastercraft courser at's on my dodge and love them. they were on the truck when i bought it so i don't know how long they have been on there but i put almost 20,000 miles on them and still plenty left.


----------



## thelettuceman

Lot Of Love For Mastercraft ... I will be checking them out before the snow flies .... Thank you for the advice.


----------



## salopez

yep 265/70/17 also...um 235 85 16 on the one ton i think? definately try them.


----------



## mcwlandscaping

While I will also back up the praise for the master craft tires I will also say that they are going up in price as their popularity increases


----------



## oldbluehairhemi

Everything is going up in price! not just tires haha


----------



## 2COR517

If you like the AT's, wait till you try the MSR's in the snow


----------



## SharpBlades

Copy that on the msr's 2COR.,, though I only get about 12k on them 246/75/16's


----------



## 2COR517

Are you running them all year?


----------



## SharpBlades

Yes I am lol


----------



## jmac5058

Thats what happens when you buy a truck with a rear end in the front end . They came up with a thing called independent front suspention about 25 years ago . Ford made a real sh!tty independent front axle years ago and bailed on it and went back to solid. Mabey soon they will catch up to GM. But I doubt it.


----------



## 2COR517

SharpBlades;1488670 said:


> Yes I am lol


The heat will destroy snow tires in a hurry. Invest in a second set of tires and maybe rims. You should get two easy, even three winters out of dedicated snows. And you'll get the same out of your summer tires


----------



## 91AK250

20k is about my max on summer tires on anything i own. but i drive very aggressive.


----------



## MickiRig1

A guy I work with got 14,000 out of his stock Dodge tires. On a 2011. Dodge said "SO?"


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Well I'll check in I got a set of COOPER Discovery 285/75/16 and get rotated every 6months just because i want to and have 21,000 + on them and have atleast have of the trad still on them and tey ride realy well


----------



## 2COR517

I keep heaing about these "Discovery" tires, but yet to see a set


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Take alook at tire rack.com think the have them or any discount tires shop or them on line.I personaly got mine from a dealer by me .think I paid 630.00 out the door.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey 2cor Ill try to post some pics od mine on here if ya want


----------



## 2COR517

If you're bored


----------



## Nick Estes

cooper discovery at3 great tire for the money local dealer got me a set on my last truck 285/75/16 E's for 800 otd and that was with road hazzarad and 55k mile tread wear warranty


----------



## BCF250SD

I had a set of cooper atr and got 50k out of them even with a heavy foot and running them summer and winter.


----------



## Plowtoy

Coopers are a nice round tire (meaning they balance really well) but I stopped running them years ago, because reguardless what tire pressure I ran them, they would always wear out in the center too fast. I tried as low as 30 psi empty, and right up to the max tire pressure when loaded. Never got them to last


----------



## tuney443

2COR517;1491303 said:


> I keep heaing about these "Discovery" tires, but yet to see a set


You never saw them thar Discovery's? Shoot,I ran 2 sets of them on my Duromax,okeedokey tires fer sure but now I run them Yokimammas,slightly better IMHO.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Ok tuney what a cost of dem yokkieies


----------



## tuney443

Took my best hound doggy Bubba,5 skinned ***** ,old Bessie (can't drink milk anymore anyhow),a jug of Uncle Zekes best shine, and a promise not to divulge where them perty hos are buried fer them 4 Yokimammas.Or,if you don't believe any of dat,youl have to call Discount Tire,because I can't remember from a year ago.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

NICE:laughing:


----------



## thelettuceman

Bought 4 new GoodYear Wrangler Silent Armor Tires today. Any thoughts


----------



## bleachcola

jmac5058;1488679 said:


> Thats what happens when you buy a truck with a rear end in the front end . They came up with a thing called independent front suspention about 25 years ago . Ford made a real sh!tty independent front axle years ago and bailed on it and went back to solid. Mabey soon they will catch up to GM. But I doubt it.


keep breaking those cv joints and half shafts. there's a place for IFS, and its not in 3/4+ ton trucks. If you want a smoother ride get a honda ridgeline. I'd take a solid axle for heavy duty trucks and offroad wheeling anyday.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Independent from suspension rides great, so does a Cadillac. Solid front axes are tough and simple. the newer fords and dodges ride almost as good as the gm's.


----------



## Plowtoy

thelettuceman;1499191 said:


> Bought 4 new GoodYear Wrangler Silent Armor Tires today. Any thoughts


Those are nice tires, great traction, and I have been able to get close to 60k on them (on our busses at work) before having to take them out of service. I have had 3 over the last year have side wall failures while driving and have since stopped using them because I have found that near the end of their usable life, the interior sidewalls are getting vertical cracks in them. I have brought this to the attention of my local "wingfoot" dealer and they say they have brought it to good years attention but have not done anything with them. I have had at least a dozen tires with build dates from 08 to fall 2010 do this. They did recall a bunch of 17 and 18 inch silent armors, and that's what prompted me to start looking into what was going on with our 16s.


----------



## theholycow

jmac5058;1488679 said:


> Thats what happens when you buy a truck with a rear end in the front end . They came up with a thing called independent front suspention about 25 years ago . Ford made a real sh!tty independent front axle years ago and bailed on it and went back to solid. Mabey soon they will catch up to GM. But I doubt it.


The guy who is getting the same life from tires on his Silverado HD might disagree about the tire life issue.
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=138705

Don't get me wrong, I personally prefer GM, but fair is fair.


----------



## Plowtoy

rob_cook2001;1499268 said:


> Independent from suspension rides great, so does a Cadillac. Solid front axes are tough and simple. the newer fords and dodges ride almost as good as the gm's.


Agreed, and might I add, have less moving parts to wear out


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Ok but still the gm can't support the same amount of weight up front as the fords or dodge with there front ends


----------



## VTDave

*Cooper and Mastercraft*

For those guys recommending Cooper and Mastercraft, remember:

Mastercraft is private label owned by Cooper
Cooper = mostly made in USA
Mastercraft = mostly made in China
Same tread patterns, different compounds
I went with Cooper Discoverer M+S (snow tire) and Cooper ATR (3 season)


----------



## thelettuceman

VTDave;1499582 said:


> For those guys recommending Cooper and Mastercraft, remember:
> 
> Mastercraft is private label owned by Cooper
> Cooper = mostly made in USA
> Mastercraft = mostly made in China
> Same tread patterns, different compounds
> I went with Cooper Discoverer M+S (snow tire) and Cooper ATR (3 season)


Are Cooper's better than Mastercraft?


----------



## metro25

The Mastercraft Courser AXT, which is the Discoverer AT3 sister product is US built thus far in my experience. Mastercraft entry level lines in passenger and light truck are imported in many cases (China, Mexico) as are many other mfrs entry level items. I have had excellent luck with my Courser CT's in year round use. Give more traction for the sloppy snow and the occasional off pavement push.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Well once again I say I love my coopers on my ride on road off road highway no problem had BFG and wore out way to quick in my opinion plus seam to always have to go in for balancing. My truck is solid and not all out of whack as far as front end goes . Because since the copper not once has had to go in for balancing and they're 2.5 years old and not one problem


----------



## shovelracer

rob_cook2001;1499268 said:


> Independent from suspension rides great, so does a Cadillac. Solid front axes are tough and simple. the newer fords and dodges ride almost as good as the gm's.


The problem is that they are not like they used to be where you could tear them apart and rebuild as needed. Last I checked it took $150 just in non reusable seals just to open up the the front end on my ford. A ball joint job is at least a half day sort of project. Last time I had a ball joint issue in the chevy it took less than an hour per side minus alignment.


----------



## woodchuck2

I dont give a hoot what brand truck you drive, what suspension you have or how you drive it! You are driving a 7k lb or even heavier truck with a lot of torque, you are going to wear the tires much quicker than the average vehicle. The most i eve got out of my D-Max was 24k miles, the average life is 20k miles on tires. I gave up rotating them every 6k miles, now it is every 10k miles or even less. Come fall i do a few burn outs to finish off the tires and buy new. A friend of mine who has 5 CCLB dually 4X4's for his business swears by Michelins. These trucks run all over the East coast pulling 24' Enclosed gooseneck trailers loaded heavy and claims up to 40k miles out of them.

For you Ford lovers he started out with Powerstrokes, after 5 yrs he switched to Duramaxs. After running those for 6 yrs he claims his Duramax repair expenses are less than half of what the Powerstrokes were. All the Fords were from 1997 up to 2004, they were also CCLB dually trucks and a couple were only 2X4's and even those had front end issues.


----------



## tuney443

bleachcola;1499213 said:


> keep breaking those cv joints and half shafts. there's a place for IFS, and its not in 3/4+ ton trucks. If you want a smoother ride get a honda ridgeline. I'd take a solid axle for heavy duty trucks and offroad wheeling anyday.


Well this certainly doesn't look like any rice burner Honda I've ever seen.What is our military thinking???
http://www.oshkoshdefense.com/foleyadmin/image/IFw3Sou3l7x5NAW84HmrVpkIH


----------



## carkey351

another good reasonable priced tire is the firestone transforce A/T's. My friend has been able to get about 60,000 out of sets in the 245/75/16 size range. I have a set that are tall skinnies: 235/85/16's and they have excellent traction in the snow (i plow in 2wd most of the time). They wear very well so far...


----------



## blk90s13

Anyone try the Firestone destination ? I had Bridgestone Dueler crap BFgoodrich A/T K/O crap and not don't know what to get 


I hate buying tires looking for a 285/75/16 E load 

thinking about the Good year Duratrac this time around !


----------



## 2COR517

DIRISHMAN;1499377 said:


> Ok but still the gm can't support the same amount of weight up front as the fords or dodge with there front ends


Really? Are you sure?


----------



## tuney443

2COR517;1514895 said:


> Really? Are you sure?


Yeah 2COR,I'm concerned about this also.Where is the author to address this issue?


----------



## 2COR517

By the time you add a track bar, I'm not sure the SFA has fewer parts to wear, either...


----------



## 2COR517

tuney443;1515343 said:


> Yeah 2COR,I'm concerned about this also.Where is the author to address this issue?


Probably busy changing axle joints.


----------



## blk90s13

Contact the manufacture, I did and they paid for a part of my new tires ( their product ).


----------



## Antlerart06

I have real good luck with Hancook Tires I run 25k to 28k out of my summer sets
But I run summer set then I run winter time set My winter set has studs 
Winter Set dont wear to long looking at 15k to 20k
I keeps records on all my trucks 
Back in the 90s I like the Kelly brand tires but after few years. They started wear fast


----------

